# Chirping PCV noise.



## destructionj (Oct 11, 2014)

The noise is very light rattle/cherp and hope to narrow it down more over time as it is very hard to hear in this video. more than likely i will have to drive the car and hope it gets worse within the warranty time to get it fixed. At least the god awful pressure build up noise hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Jonathanr26 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze limited and have the same chirping sound and it’s driving me nuts. How do you get rid of that noise???


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jonathanr26 said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze limited and have the same chirping sound and it’s driving me nuts. How do you get rid of that noise???


Are you asking about the video in the first or second post?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

destructionj said:


> The noise is very light rattle/cherp and hope to narrow it down more over time as it is very hard to hear in this video. more than likely i will have to drive the car and hope it gets worse within the warranty time to get it fixed. At least the god awful pressure build up noise hasn't.


The only noise I hear, could be a bad evap purge solenoid or normal fuel injector noise?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The first video is the crankshaft seal. I know cause mine made that noise and I replaced it which fixed it.


----------



## Jonathanr26 (Dec 17, 2020)

and how much was it to replace the crankshaft seal


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jonathanr26 said:


> and how much was it to replace the crankshaft seal


Did it myself, like $12


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

*Probably more than you'll ever want to know about the PCV failure, collateral damage and fixes:

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained*
*Cruzekits.com*
How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)
How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V1 Install
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2.1 Install
How-To: Install the CruzeKits.com V3 PCV Fix Kit
How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
How-To: 1.4L Gen 1 front crankshaft seal replacement
How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.
PCV Fix Kit Maintenance
CruzeKits.com PCV Check Valve Disassembled

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

